# When the boards just won't break!



## Nemesis (Dec 2, 2006)

Check out this guy! But at least he is persistent.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3922799754228450837&q=martial+arts


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 2, 2006)

You have to hand it to him he is not a quiter is he.


----------



## bydand (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't know if that is persistent or numb.  Got to give him credit though for not being afraid of braining himself.  Shoot can't break 2 just add another one.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 2, 2006)

I think he may be dain bramaged


----------



## donna (Dec 2, 2006)

Dain bramaged for sure


----------

